# YouTube



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

There seems to be this popular view out there that YouTube's days are numbered. While I am sort of irritated with all of the ads and stuff, I'm not quite sure why so many people think this. Could you enlighten this foxxo?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 8, 2017)

TL;DR: Google is going full moron when it comes to content and content creators. Any creator that criticize everything from feminism to Islam are getting their content slowly removed from people's sub feeds(shadowbanning) and/or their ad revenue taken away, as a way to try to hurt them financially, because theu can't win from an argumental standpoint. I've literally my subscriptions to numerous channels I follow being removed for no reason whatsoever, even if I have enabled notifications for them.

$700 MILLION/year revenue loss were apparently not enough when they pandered to SJW's on some alleged "hate speech" crap, causing Pepsi, Coca-Cola and some other companies to withdraw all their ads from the platform. If I remember correctly, there were ads on some Sargon of Akkad videos, PewDiePie videos, JonTron videos and on some, uh, Kraut and Tea video(s)? Can't remember the specific channels.

Google just won't fucking learn from Facebook's and Twitter's mistakes. Twitter have lost 80% of their shares, and is completely stagnant as a platform. Facebook are and have been for some time, shadowbanning Conservative posts/pages. Won't be long until it starts dying. Hell, Google's been removing and/or changing their search algorhithms to change the order of search results. Soon, Youtube will be a shadow of its former self.

Rule number 1 of business: Ignore the loud-mouthed morons. The problem isn't ad revenue. It's when a platform as big as Google(who CLAIMS to be neutral when it comes to politics) start being politically involved/affiliated, and start pandering/catering to loud-mouthed morons. You'd think Ghostbusters 2016 getting outright shit reviews, a huge backlash and ending up losing Sony $1 BILLION was a clue. Twitter's shares losing a lot of their value being another clue. Brexit being a clue. Trump winning being a clue. The rise of the Alt-right a clue.

If Google's shares are to drop 80% like what Twitter's have done to give them a CLUE as to what they are doing wrong, then so be it. There already plenty of other platforms to replace Youtube, such as Minds.com and Vid.Me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> TL;DR: Google is going full moron when it comes to content and content creators. Any creator that criticize everything from feminism to Islam are getting their content slowly removed from people's sub feeds(shadowbanning) and/or their ad revenue taken away, as a way to try to hurt them financially, because theu can't win from an argumental standpoint. I've literally my subscriptions to numerous channels I follow being removed for no reason whatsoever, even if I have enabled notifications for them.
> 
> $700 MILLION/year revenue loss were apparently not enough when they pandered to SJW's on some alleged "hate speech" crap, causing Pepsi, Coca-Cola and some other companies to withdraw all their ads from the platform. If I remember correctly, there were ads on some Sargon of Akkad videos, PewDiePie videos, JonTron videos and on some, uh, Kraut and Tea video(s)? Can't remember the specific channels.
> 
> ...


Welp. Now I regret posting this thread.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe that was a little reactionary, what I said, but still... With today's political climate, saying stuff like that is like throwing gasoline on a fire.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 8, 2017)

I think it has a lot to do with Youtube no longer siding with their content creators, and instead siding with companies that just buy and share and trade copyrights and had strikes out left and right. Which does make sense kinda, considering Google is an advertising agency first and formorst.   It's left a bad taste in many content creators mouths.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I think it has a lot to do with Youtube no longer siding with their content creators, and instead siding with companies that just buy and share and trade copyrights and had strikes out left and right. Which does make sense kinda, considering Google is an advertising agency first and formorst.   It's left a bad taste in many content creators mouths.


Does that explain the deluge of ads? -w-


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 8, 2017)

Pretty much, though I do have a few monitized videos so I can't complain about adds too much hehe.  Heck the live stream function has a button now, to 'force' a commerical to play during your stream if you have it monitized xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Pretty much, though I do have a few monitized videos so I can't complain about adds too much hehe.  Heck the live stream function has a button now, to 'force' a commerical to play during your stream if you have it monitized xD


That makes my skin crawl.... oWo


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 8, 2017)

Youtube is going to slowly strangle itself by no longer siding with content creators.

They team up with ADL(Anti-Defamation League) to censor "controversial" videos. Lets hope their definition of "controversial" is UNIVERSAL and is applied EQUALLY(I will predict it won't) to every video that is deemed controversial.

Well, lets see where this goes, shall we? Do I predict, from past trends, that they will lose even more revenue, traffic and users for doing this? Yes, I do.



Zenoth said:


> I think it has a lot to do with Youtube no longer siding with their content creators, and instead siding with companies that just buy and share and trade copyrights and had strikes out left and right. Which does make sense kinda, considering Google is an advertising agency first and formorst.   It's left a bad taste in many content creators mouths.


Indeed. Google, like Twitter, are shooting themselves in the foot. With a magnum. It's only a matter of time before they upgrade to a shotgun. Or even an RPG, depending on how much people react to this move.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 8, 2017)

I doubt it will actually die. It might slow down a bit but then come back, as it always has.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 8, 2017)

I doubt it will die as a platform, but the chance is there. Though by doing this they will lose a lot of potential revenue. $700 million is going to be pocket change in comparison.

Google as a company is free to do what they want to do as a company, however.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 8, 2017)

Google makes around 74.54 BILLION USD a year 700 Million (source?) wouldn't be much to them at all ^^ 


 
Chart via Quora


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2017)

http://gizmodo.com/a-bunch-of-new-companies-just-pulled-their-google-ads-o-1793620856
Eww.. Fucking eww.. Wall Street Journal as a fucking source.. Still, they are right on this issue. Youtube is losing revenue due to some idiots crying wolf(in this case, alleged(might as well say it's bullshit right off the bat at this point if this word is used) ((((extremist)))) videos). The wolf being a work of fiction, a delusion. And because of people react due to a lack of actual understanding of what's going on, this is the result.

Google: revenue 2016 | Statista
^ For 2016 Google had a revenue of $89.5 billion.

Correction: $750 million, not $700 million. My bad. I said $700(750) million lost in revenue is pocket change in comparison. In comparison to what they potentially will lose by going off the deep end. If Youtube keeps this up, they will lose a fuckton more than just revenue. User base. Viewership. Content made and uploaded. Actual conversation going on. And it will hit Conservatives, Centrists and people who do not conform to political correctness and leftist ideas at a higher rate than those who do.

We are already seeing people all across the political spectrum whether you are politically aligned or not, having your shit demonetized because it is deemed "controversial". Talk about suicide, and take it up as a serious issue, how to get help, where to get help, etc? Get demonetized and even restricted. Because common sense on actual issues and dealing with them as such is too much for some people.

List over companies pulling their ads:
McDonalds
Verizon
AT&T
Coca-Cola
PepsiCo
Walmart
Dish Network
Starbucks
+ More

Then there's the whole memo debacle, proving James' point perfectly:









I can and will predict that Google will lose more than a puny $750 million. A $750 million loss is only the beginning if they continue leaning towards the Left, shunning out people in the middle and on the Right.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 9, 2017)

YouTube is now more about pushing their ideology/agenda and trying to make money off of that than actually supporting their content creators. Other platforms that are more accepting of varied views and more willing to take risks on those with "non mainstream" content/voices are seeing an uptick in patronage.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2017)

Jarren said:


> YouTube is now more about pushing their ideology/agenda and trying to make money off of that than actually supporting their content creators. Other platforms that are more accepting of varied views and more willing to take risks on those with "non mainstream" content/voices are seeing an uptick in patronage.


^ This.

Gab.ai
Vid.me
Minds.com

These are three platforms that are very rapidly growing in everything from patronage to viewership to content creators. Minds.com are already seeing I think 10 million views a month. 

Fuck Candid.

Youtube as a platform I doubt will die off completely. But they will see a lot less usage/viewership if they continue down this path. There are dozens upon dozens of bad examples on why calling yourself a free speech advocate while you censor certain types of speech will make you lose face and support. Not to mention clear and blatant double standards and hypocricy on what you censor and what you don't. Consistency doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Sagt (Aug 9, 2017)

YouTube has never been a profitable investment for Google, hence the attempts to monetize videos more and to remove extremist content (companies, such as AT&T, were pulling out because their advertisements would sometimes go in front of terrorist recruitment/killings videos and such, which they obviously didn't want) in order to make to finally start making some money.

Given how enormous YouTubes viewership is, I seriously doubt they'll be in any trouble, despite any doomsday reports coming out. It seems like it's every few months that people think YouTube will die because of some "controversial new changes" Google has made, yet they always end up being rather inconsequential in effect. Perhaps this is the set of changes that doesn't follow the current streak of false alarms, but maybe not.


----------



## Simo (Aug 9, 2017)

I think it's going to be fine. Even if it loses a bit of money, for Google, that's like pennies in the Grand Canyon. And if they don't wanna air certain things, it's their choice; content creators can go to another platform, easy enough. And I really doubt You Tube will suffer in the least for it.

I mainly use it for music, old ads, old TV shows and stuff like that...I find a lot of the 'content' creators sorta annoying, by and large, but then, I find TV news annoying and most talking heads annoying, and tend to read papers more, for news and such.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Aug 9, 2017)

Removed


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 9, 2017)

Redlinelies said:


> Slightly off the more discussed part of the topic but something I wanted to throw in the mix:
> 
> What I personally think sucks in all this is that I don't see anything to this day that has tried to challenge what actually made YouTube so great to begin with(Correct me if I'm wrong as I'd love to see a platform who does it right).
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't see anything bad in YouTube shifting its priorities from social networking to content creating. I mean, it encouraged a lot of aspiring content creators to do their own series due to well executed partnership system, and resulted in tons and tons of interesting styles of videos, as well as resurgence of some previously unpopular genres and invention of entirely new ones around the medium. There are many problems with YouTube as of now, from easily abused copyright claim system to lackluster staff organization, but the fact that YouTube cut and rebuilt some of its features to create a more comfortable platform for content creators is hardly a negative one. There are tons of tons of social networking services, from Facebook, to Twitter, to WhatsApp, to Tumbler, to VK, etc - instead of continuing to be "another social network", YouTube filled a previously unoccupied niche, which is something I see as a good thing.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Aug 9, 2017)

I see the point, I just personally didn't like that change in direction as it had more of a place to me back than rather than the money oriented platform it is today.

Though I cannot agree on the part "another social network" as I believed I covered some reasons why it was or could be a bit more than just that. Today YouTube has used it's early place in the whole streaming matter to become dominant, it was a niche more before than it is today as it has more focused on a certain type of content rather than the platform if anyone would ask me. There's been some proof that Google(Youtube) has taken away quite a lot of freedom from content creators as well in what kind of content they post so it is a bit of a double edged sword in this case too. As mentioned I never were one much for facebook and everything which is wrong with it(which is another story). But the praise you give it for being a comfortable platform for content creators, is sadly not fine and dandy for many big ones or small channels starting out, as it was way easier to get noticed in the past for your content, not specific content tailored for specific criteria google made.

Tumblr, Twitter, what'sapp, are all quite lousy replacement for what YouTube once was, Facebook kind of touches a bit in that area but still far off from what I'd personally look for in a social platform.


----------



## Dj wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Youtube is slowly dieing. Im a big horror person i watch mrcreepypasta and a new one called darkness prevails and i have them on Twitter and soundcloud so when i hard that Youtube was giving the add promoters the chance to op out thats why i ant really wanting to pot my podcast on their just i case youtube just hits the groud and goes up in a ball of flames


----------



## lupi900 (Sep 9, 2017)

Dj wolf said:


> Youtube is slowly dieing. Im a big horror person i watch mrcreepypasta and a new one called darkness prevails and i have them on Twitter and soundcloud so when i hard that Youtube was giving the add promoters the chance to op out thats why i ant really wanting to pot my podcast on their just i case youtube just hits the groud and goes up in a ball of flames



I only watch few horror based youtubers, i used like hellbent but that died after he wen't PG-13 after new youtube rules. Youtube pretty much a joke now, seem's like nobody there has clue on what there doing. 

The ad-shitstorm only happend because nobody wanted there ad's on shitty cringe/drama channel's.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 16, 2017)

Tbh YouTube feels like MTV now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

People are getting mass demonetized all over. Everything from Dave Rubin to Chris Ray Gun to Tim Pool. Contrapoints, Laci Green, Steve Shives, +++, are also affected by this.




Keep in mind that this is Google, not the advertisers themselves. Google is slowly spiraling down the drain, especially after the shit with the Google Memo by James Damore. It's ironic: Guy uses science to prove gender differences, gets fired for daring to imply that biology and actual individual choices have anything to do with where you end up in terms a job.

I've already made accounts on Gab.ai and Minds.com for when Youtube turn into a shadow of its former self. And a shadow of its former self it will turn into.


----------



## lupi900 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> People are getting mass demonetized all over. Everything from Dave Rubin to Chris Ray Gun to Tim Pool. Contrapoints, Laci Green, Steve Shives, +++, are also affected by this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One youtuber i know had re-upload his stream's to another site. After youtube flagged them not being ad-friendly, They can't even set out content rules without sounding like a confusing joke. 

Even streaming a 18+ game & showing the youtube chat was enough for few takedown's. It's like there begging for other video sites to take the wheel.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> One youtuber i know had re-upload his stream's to another site. After youtube flagged them not being ad-friendly, They can't even set out content rules without sounding like a confusing joke.
> 
> Even streaming a 18+ game & showing the youtube chat was enough for few takedown's. It's like there begging for other video sites to take the wheel.


No shit they are, bro. 

Google is heading for the ditch, and at an alarming speed, too. 

James Damore unwrapped the echo chamber that Google HQ is. The Streisand Effect worked beautifully for that in exposing it and making it widespread. Gab.ai have even shown a lot of interest in having James work for them.


----------



## lupi900 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> No shit they are, bro.
> 
> Google is heading for the ditch, and at an alarming speed, too.
> 
> James Damore unwrapped the echo chamber that Google HQ is. The Streisand Effect worked beautifully for that in exposing it and making it widespread. Gab.ai have even shown a lot of interest in having James work for them.



Saw a article on it, lot's of sites seem to love having immature SJW's that can't handle any criticism on staff.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Saw a article on it, lot's of sites seem to love having immature SJW's that can't handle any criticism on staff.


Hahaha, oh yes.

>Criticism
>The one who criticize doesn't respond to insults or ad hominems
>Starts screaming while runing for the hills


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 16, 2017)

I doubt it will die, unless a similar platform manages to appeal more to creators. But in any cases the way they are demonetizing ( I hope I didn't butcher the word) videos is truly concerning.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 16, 2017)

Although it has given the push to many creators to look to other revenue streams including marketing their own products.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 16, 2017)

^This.
I've also noticed that having a patreon is also slowly becoming a norm.


----------

